# I Pilot Link Review



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I purchased a new terrova with the link this spring that is hooked up to a bird 958. I have yet to use all of the features like spot lock, but soo far for trolling it has been, well, incredible. Just this am I was out on LSC with my dad and we hit a couple of walleye, I set a way point on the bird just as anyone else would to mark the spot. We moved back up so we could troll at it, well with the link I literally was able to hit that way point hands free. I selected the way point with my 958 and pressed go to and the terrova took over from there and put us right on the spot. Granted once the spot is hit the unit will stop navigation, so I used my cursor to establish another way point just a bit past the first one. This way we would continue on trolling without an interruption. I selected the go to way point for the first and then selected the second, it did it just like advertised. It navigated to the first point and then took a direct heading for the second. I have also recorded tracks and asked the Terrova via the hummingbird to follow the track and it literally hit it out of the park!! It followed the original track within a yard. I have used both of these features on LSC and the river, so far it has been flawless (fingers crossed). I have not used the spot lock feature as of yet, so I cannot comment on its ability. If you asked me the old question, "would you purchase this again?". My answer without a doubt is YES. Good luck and happy fishing!!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Great feedback! I was wondering about those motors. Thanks for the post.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I got a Terrova 80 hooked up to a bird 858 this spring.. It IS awesome so far and I haven't even played with the trolling end of it yet.. Mainly just driving and using the spot lock.. Spot lock is sweet, just drive around til you mark fish and hit the anchor icon on the remote and then the motor does all the work to keep you within 5 feet of the mark... It even gets the boat turned around and points the bow into the wind


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

So then Kenny!
Are you FINALLY _*cured*_ of "Lowrance"???:evilsmile
LMAO!
Welcome to the dark side brother!!!


RAS


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So then Kenny!
> Are you FINALLY _*cured*_ of "Lowrance"???:evilsmile
> ...


Actually, after having lowrance and now having a bird, I don't have a problem with either. Neither has given me a reason to sling some mud yet.:lol::lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*YET.*
:evilsmile
You're _just now _getting your feet wet Ken.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I will say that the spot lock works great! I have used in the scr for whipping and could not believe how good it held us and how easy it was to move in or out to change depth! A lot easier then anchoring! And with my 101 have never used more than 60% battery even when whipping in the strong current for 4 hours!

Mike


"StinkFinger"


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Good thread. I've been considering a similar setup the last couple of years but haven't gotten around to it is all. As soon as my electric anchor breaks for the third time (any day now!), I'm clicking the order button.

Tell us more as you learn it!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It's worth every penny & then some!!


----------

